# GPU-Z Portable?



## Tux (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello, I hope this isn't the wrong place to ask such a question, but how would one get permission to make a portable version of GPU-Z? I have a friend that was asking about such, but so far he hasn't obtained permission to make a portable version of GPU-Z. I would have e-mailed, but I've only found e-mail addresses that are media related.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Phxprovost (Aug 30, 2010)

what do you mean by portable? and why would wiz let someone else create splintered versions of gpuz?


----------



## Maban (Aug 30, 2010)

GPU-Z is already portable is it not?


----------



## JATownes (Aug 30, 2010)

Just put it on a flash drive and you can carry it everywhere you want to go.


----------



## wolf (Aug 30, 2010)

portable in the way that you can run just the exe without installation? because it already works like that, whack it on a thumbdrive and take it where you like.

or do you mean portable for use on portable devices like smartphones and ipads and the like...

well I guess you'll have your answer soon enough.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 30, 2010)

As others have said, GPU-Z already is a portable app.


----------



## Tux (Aug 31, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> what do you mean by portable? and why would wiz let someone else create splintered versions of gpuz?





wolf said:


> portable in the way that you can run just the exe without installation? because it already works like that, whack it on a thumbdrive and take it where you like.
> 
> or do you mean portable for use on portable devices like smartphones and ipads and the like...
> 
> well I guess you'll have your answer soon enough.





DannibusX said:


> As others have said, GPU-Z already is a portable app.



The answer to this is here: What is a portable app?


----------



## Kreij (Aug 31, 2010)

> •A portable app works from any device (USB flash drive, portable hard drive, iPod, etc)
> •A portable app works as you move computers and your drive letter changes
> •A portable app's features continue working as you move computers
> •A portable app doesn't leave files or folders behind on the PC
> ...



I think of all of these, GPU-Z only leaves a registry entry behind. I could be wrong.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 31, 2010)

GPU-Z is portable. Its a stand alone application and doesnt require installation. I carry it around on thumbdrives and even include it in my utility dvd were you can run it straight off the disk.


----------



## Tux (Aug 31, 2010)

That's what I heard too. To ask my original question again, would it be possible for someone to make a PortableApps build of GPU-Z? I can't do it, due to the fact that I'm not good at that kind of thing, but I do have a friend who could do that. As I said in my first post, my friend  has been asking about this, but to no avail (at least, last I knew).

Solaris17, look at Kreijs' post & the link I gave. That's what I mean by portable. 

Also, this link may help too: http://www.portablefreeware.com/faq.php#stealth

And this: http://www.portablefreeware.com/?id=1417


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tux said:


> That's what I heard too. To ask my original question again, would it be possible for someone to make a PortableApps build of GPU-Z? I can't do it, due to the fact that I'm not good at that kind of thing, but I do have a friend who could do that. As I said in my first post, my friend  has been asking about this, but to no avail (at least, last I knew).
> 
> Solaris17, look at Kreijs' post & the link I gave. That's what I mean by portable.
> 
> ...



I am completely aware of what a portable APP is and im telling you GPU-Z is one. Perhaps you should read my post maybe their is something your not understanding.


----------



## computerfreaker (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi. I'm the friend Tux is referring to, and I've joined for the purpose of (hopefully) clarifying this discussion & getting permission to create a PortableApps Format version of GPU-Z.



> and why would wiz let someone else create splintered versions of gpuz?


If W1zzard is worried I won't be able to keep up with GPU-Z revisions (despite the fact that, of the > 20 portable apps I maintain, I have rarely dropped more than 3 days behind the base app) he can maintain it himself. I'll be happy to show him how, answer questions, etc.
I'm happy to maintain a PAF version of GPU-Z myself, but he can take over if he wants.



> As others have said, GPU-Z already is a portable app.





> I am completely aware of what a portable APP is and im telling you GPU-Z is one.


No, it's not. GPU-Z is _almost_ portable, but it's not completely portable - it saves settings to the Registry (HKCU\Software\techPowerUp). An app in PortableApps Format is *completely* self-contained, which means it won't leave Registry entries on the host PC.

Really, I don't see what the issue is here. A portable version of GPU-Z wouldn't interfere with an installed copy of GPU-Z, it wouldn't be "fragmented" or "splintered" from the non-portable version of GPU-Z (since W1zzard can maintain it himself if he wants, despite my solid track record), and it would get GPU-Z some new users. Everybody wins.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 31, 2010)

sorry, no plans to support this or give official permission to it


----------



## DaveK (Aug 31, 2010)

An example of where GPU-Z would be used would be on a client PC for repairs/upgrades and I doubt many would care about a registry file they won't even know about or even see.

At least it doesn't delete wanted registry files like Nero. Try make a portable version of that, because it deletes registry files that makes Windows Media Center recognize and play MP4 videos.


----------



## Tux (Aug 31, 2010)

W1zzard: Not to be a nag, but how come?

computerfreaker: Thanks for showing up.


----------



## wolf (Aug 31, 2010)

computerfreaker said:


> No, it's not. GPU-Z is _almost_ portable, but it's not completely portable



lets face it, it's portable _enough_


----------



## JATownes (Aug 31, 2010)

wolf said:


> lets face it, it's portable _enough_



+1


----------



## computerfreaker (Aug 31, 2010)

> computerfreaker: Thanks for showing up.


Not a problem. Sorry I can't do anything, though; without permission from W1zzard, my hands are tied.



> lets face it, it's portable _enough_


Not for those who want true portability.



> sorry, no plans to support this or give official permission to it


W1zzard, could you at least explain why you won't give me permission? You basically said the same thing in your e-mail to me, then never answered my follow-up e-mail. I can take no for an answer, but I'd like to at least see the reasoning behind that answer.


----------



## wolf (Aug 31, 2010)

computerfreaker said:


> Not for those who want true portability.



it does seem like those guys are a true minority however, you'll find by a huge margin most people are satisfied with GPU-Z as it is right now.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 31, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, GPU-Z puts auto-startup information in the registry (if you have that option selected).
He could write this information to a text file (or XML, or whatever file), but that too would have to reside somewhere.
To not leave any traces would eliminate that functionality within the program. If that information travelled along with the executable, a whole bunch of checks would have to be made to ensure that the startup parameters were compatible with the computer's graphics card that GPU-Z was attempting to run on.

Disclaimer : I could be wrong.


----------



## computerfreaker (Aug 31, 2010)

> it does seem like those guys are a true minority however, you'll find by a huge margin most people are satisfied with GPU-Z as it is right now.


PortableApps.com alone has 3-5 million users. PortableFreeware.com probably has even more.

Even if we're a "true minority", wouldn't an extra 3-5 million users be a nice boost for GPU-Z? It could be a good revenue booster too, from ad money.




> If I'm not mistaken, GPU-Z puts auto-startup information in the registry (if you have that option selected).
> He could write this information to a text file (or XML, or whatever file), but that too would have to reside somewhere.
> To not leave any traces would eliminate that functionality within the program. If that information travelled along with the executable, a whole bunch of checks would have to be made to ensure that the startup parameters were compatible with the computer's graphics card that GPU-Z was attempting to run on.


When I say "not leave any traces", I don't mean "don't save any settings" - I believe all of our official releases do save settings.
I see what you're saying about making sure the startup parameters are compatible with the host PC's graphics card, but that should be doable. Heck, I might even be able to write that into the launcher (although I'm not at all sure about that).


----------



## DaveK (Aug 31, 2010)

computerfreaker said:


> PortableApps.com alone has 3-5 million users. PortableFreeware.com probably has even more.
> 
> Even if we're a "true minority", wouldn't an extra 3-5 million users be a nice boost for GPU-Z? It could be a good revenue booster too, from ad money.



It's not going to add 3-5 million users. And if they don't use it just because it leaves a registry file, it's their loss.

What exactly do you guys plan to use this for? I find it really stupid that you don't want to use it just because it leaves a registry file that most users a blind to.


----------



## wolf (Aug 31, 2010)

computerfreaker said:


> PortableApps.com alone has 3-5 million users. PortableFreeware.com probably has even more.
> 
> Even if we're a "true minority", wouldn't an extra 3-5 million users be a nice boost for GPU-Z? It could be a good revenue booster too, from ad money.



I do mean as a minority of possilbe GPU-Z users, considering the enthusiast PC crowd makes up so little of the entire computing market anyway. not to mention not all of your 3-5 million users would use portable GPU-Z.

having said that your point is well made sir, there are many users who would use a _completely_ portable GPU-Z.

best of luck  but remember, what W1zzard says here is law


----------



## computerfreaker (Aug 31, 2010)

> It's not going to add 3-5 million users.


True. But it won't take users, either, so even if _nobody_ downloads it there's no downside.



> I find it really stupid that you don't want to use it just because it leaves a registry file that most users a blind to.


*shrug* That's your viewpoint and you're entitled to it. PortableApps users, though, expect their apps to be totally clean. That's a reputation John T. Haller has spent years building, and I can promise he's not about to lower that standard now, no matter how few Registry entries GPU-Z leaves.



> I do mean as a minority of possilbe GPU-Z users, considering the enthusiast PC crowd makes up so little of the entire computing market anyway. not to mention not all of your 3-5 million users would use portable GPU-Z.


True, but many (most?) of our 3-5 million users are already tech-savvy PC guys who know their way around the computer. Why else would they care about Registry entries?
Given that, I think we both might be surprised by how many PortableApps users would use a truly portable GPU-Z.



> having said that your point is well made sir, there are many users who would use a _completely_ portable GPU-Z.
> 
> best of luck


Thank you very much! I'm glad to see at least some people here are supportive of a portable version. The overall reaction seems rather negative, which surprises me. Most developers/users are quite excited to see PortableApps developers taking an interest in portabilizing their apps.



> but remember, what W1zzard says here is law


I know. Unless he gives me permission, I have no intention of lifting a finger to portabilize GPU-Z. That's another thing PortableApps is well-known for: only doing OSS apps or apps with permission from the developer(s).


----------



## wolf (Aug 31, 2010)

computerfreaker said:


> Thank you very much! I'm glad to see at least some people here are supportive of a portable version. The overall reaction seems rather negative, which surprises me. Most developers/users are quite excited to see PortableApps developers taking an interest in portabilizing their apps.



I must admit my initial reaction was negative too, as I assumed (like a twat haha) that GPU-Z was entirely portable, so thank_you_ for your clarification on that matter. The average joe overclocker like me is well satisfied with it's current level of portability, but you've shown me there is potenitally a large portion of people who would'nt be satisfied/aren't.


----------



## sttubs (Aug 31, 2010)

Personally I don't think W1zzard owes anyone an explanation, his app, his choice, period. You've received an answer in this post and by email, time to let it be.


----------



## computerfreaker (Aug 31, 2010)

> Personally I don't think W1zzard owes anyone an explanation, his app, his choice, period. You've received an answer in this post and by email, time to let it be.


I think we've got a bit of a misunderstanding here - I didn't say W1zzard owes me an explanation, I just asked for one. If he doesn't want to give one, that's fine; I would just have liked to hear his reason because, if it was a misperception caused by me, I could have corrected it.

Well, I'm going to let this drop as you suggest. W1zzard, if you change your mind, my offer is still on the table. You can reach me via the same e-mail address I used to contact you. I'll also keep half an eye on this thread until it finally dies.

Cheers!

computerfreaker


----------

